# 4th Annual Seabrook Saltwater Derby



## Botkin (Aug 13, 2013)

:texasflag *4th Annual Seabrook Saltwater Derby*

When: Oct. 4th 
Where: Weigh-in at Outriggers 
Cost: $90 before Sept. 20th, $100 after
* *www.regonline.com/seabrooksaltwaterderby*
Optional Flounder Pot $10 

Individual Heaviest Red...........$500
Individual Heaviest Spec..........$500
Heaviest Red Team Stringer.....$1500 
Heaviest Spec Team Stringer....$1500
Flounder Pot 100% Payback


----------



## stillgrinding (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you have the rules and regulation for the tournament? Artificial or live bait? Boundary? 
Thanks!


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Rules?


----------

